# Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy!



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Rudy unofficially confirms that he will come to the NBA next season.

Links: http://www.marca.com/edicion/marca/baloncesto/acb/es/desarrollo/1131631.html

http://www.elmundodeportivo.es/web/gen/20080605/noticia_53475099215.html

translated: http://translate.google.com/transla...ia_53475099215.html&hl=en&ie=UTF8&sl=es&tl=en


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy! Ru-dy!


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

After reading that article, it really does sound like he's coming. And the fact that it's a Spanish news site helps quite a bit.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Great news. Time for a trade thin out this roster, Martell and Jack come to mind, to clear some playing time.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Chuck: I've got some good news!
Wade: What is it Chuck?!
Chuck: Rudy Fernandez is coming to the NBA
Wade: Oh.....


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

its like there are 12 cups of coffee suddenly screaming through my system! Yeah RUDY!

STOMP


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Alriiiiiiiight!!!

When was the last time a .500 team added a #1 pick and the equivalent of two other lottery picks in one year?


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh boy. That is fantastic (if expected) news.

Can't wait to see the new looks Blazers. I have a feeling the NBA should be just a little bit more worried than what they already were...


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

one of those articles said he was promised a vital or big role or something (someone on another board translated). Time to thin out the roster, what players could we get back for: Jack, Outlaw, Blake, #13...(and possibly Raef)


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I wonder what they actually told (promised) him? 



> The Trail Blazers, through its general manager, Kevin Pritchard, have stated several times this season relying totally on Rudy and to see as the new Ginobili. The escort will DKV Joventut ahead in the same position a young star of the NBA as is Brandon Roy, *but has already received certain assurances by those responsible for the franchise from Portland to its role in the team is important and that will gradually taking up more space on rotations of technical Nate McMillan.*


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

darkhelmit54 said:


> one of those articles said he was promised a vital or big role or something (someone on another board translated). Time to thin out the roster, what players could we get back for: Jack, Outlaw, Blake, #13...(and possibly Raef)


The English translation in the above link is very poor - like it has been run through babelfish without any later clean-up. But the Spanish press is reporting that the decision is a done deal. Rudy is off to the NBA to realize a life-long dream, which is more important than the money. Officials with the Blazers said that they regard him as the new Ginobili, and they have offered Rudy some guarantees that he will have an important role and get increased playing time through the season, even though he plays the same position as young NBA star, Brandon Roy. Fernandez will make an official announcement very shortly - probably in the next couple of days.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

darkhelmit54 said:


> one of those articles said he was promised a vital or big role or something (someone on another board translated). Time to thin out the roster, what players could we get back for: Jack, Outlaw, Blake, #13...(and possibly Raef)


It better be a PG in that scenario.

I just don't see BOTH Jack and Blake leaving for only one player in return. if they're both gone, it means we've significantly upgraded. I'd prefer a veteran and a rookie backup. (Hinrich and Westbrook or something not unlike that?)


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

With Brandon playing 35 MPG - and I am guessing Rudy getting at least 20 (25 would actually be the lowest MPG I suspect he will get) - this indicates either a lot of Roy time at PG - or some time of Roy or Fernandez at SF.

My gut feeling is that it will be more Roy/Rudy playing a lot at the 2/3 positions together - as I just do not see these two doing a good job on the defense against many small/quick PG's in the league.

I am guessing that Martel's days as a Blazer might be numbered.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

andalusian said:


> I am guessing that Martel's days as a Blazer might be numbered.


Maybe, but there is also a very good chance that Martell will be the starting small forward next season.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

I think Brandon is moving to PG. It makes sense.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

RUDY RUDY RUDY!

Not a big surprise... but great news anyway!  :cheers:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

darkhelmit54 said:


> one of those articles said he was promised a vital or big role or something (someone on another board translated). Time to thin out the roster, what players could we get back for: Jack, Outlaw, Blake, #13...(and possibly Raef)


other then personal preference, there is no reason not to consider Frye, Joel, Webster and Jones movable assets as well. Who to move and who to keep depends on whats made available.

STOMP


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

woohoo! great to hear. the "next Ginobili" might be setting the bar too high, but who knows? 

we could have one seriously high-scoring offense down the road with Roy, Aldridge, Rudy, Oden and Outlaw. those are five guys who should all be scoring between 12-22 ppg. I don't know if McMillan is the right coach for that much offense, but time will tell.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

mook said:


> woohoo! great to hear. the "next Ginobili" might be setting the bar too high, but who knows?
> 
> we could have one seriously high-scoring offense down the road with Roy, Aldridge, Rudy, Oden and Outlaw. those are five guys who should all be scoring between 12-22 ppg. I don't know if McMillan is the right coach for that much offense, but time will tell.


I know that someone will chime in about Nate's coaching history, but I just heard him interviewed this morning on 95.5 claiming he expects Greg's rebounding to open up the club's running game. History or not, it makes sense to me that you need to board to be able to run.

STOMP


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I really think if we can trade all our assets for Prince, that would be the best. Roy to PG, Rudy at SG, Prince with his great D at SF, LMA and Oden. Holy cow. I want that and I want that NOW.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm nearly convinced that there will be no huge deal for a point guard then. Giving up a large chunck of our talent pool so that a significant role for Hinrich or Ford can be made doesn't make sense. Not when it would really cut in to available playing time for either Roy and Fernandez. You want speed in your backcourt? You want an outside shot. Let Roy and Rudy alternate as playmakers and ball handlers. Speed is increased. Roy's primary goal was improving his perimeter shot. Roy, Rudy, Blake, and Webster would be a fantastic improvement over last year.

What's the one rumor we've heard recently. Mike Miller. I bet Pritch's next move, other than in the draft, is for a screamingly good long range shooter at the forward spot.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I can't for the team to go on a 10-0 run or something with Fernandez right in the middle of it. The crowd chanting, "RUDY RUDY RUDY RUDY!" GOOSEBUMPS BABY!


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

How important does Sergio become now. 

Obviously close to Rudy. Knows how he plays.

Would excel in an up-tempo offense.

I would think that given his age, and room for improvement, you wouldn't want to trade him until you see him play next season.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

sasaint said:


> The English translation in the above link is very poor - like it has been run through babelfish without any later clean-up. But the Spanish press is reporting that the decision is a done deal. Rudy is off to the NBA to realize a life-long dream, which is more important than the money. Officials with the Blazers said that they regard him as the new Ginobili, and they have offered Rudy some guarantees that he will have an important role and get increased playing time through the season, even though he plays the same position as young NBA star, Brandon Roy. Fernandez will make an official announcement very shortly - probably in the next couple of days.


Thanks for the translation! 

I can't wait for the season to start!!

I would stand pat unless a unbelievable deal came along. Pick BPA at 13(be nice if it was a PG). Wait until near the trading deadline to decide what type of deal we want to make if any.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

we better not promise rudy ****! he needs to come over and EARN his playing time!


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

I think there has to be a consolidation deal made at this point, there's only so many minutes to go around and we have a lot of young talent on short contracts. That's the kind of thing that leads to guys trying to hard to get their stats in the few minutes they can scrape together instead of trying to just win games. To some of the people advocating staying pat; What kind of minutes do you see players getting if we don't make any moves, not even regarding actual line-ups/rotations, just minutes per game?


I'm also happy the Blazers have made an agreement or a guarantee with Rudy about his role and playing time, a Euro player like Rudy getting stuck on the end of the bench with no PT is just about the worst thing you could do. It will take some time and a lot of patience to adjust and develop physically for the NBA, but he needs minutes to do that. It's a lot like the Manu situation in San Antonio when Popovich had to be told by Buford to give Manu more PT, he struggled a little early but showed flashes, and I expect the same from Rudy.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

It is possible the Blazers can start a tall back court with Brandon Roy and Rudy Fernandez. Keeping pace with quicker point guards is as not much of a concern with Oden and LMA patrolling the paint. Besides, for his size, Roy is pretty quick. He will always have his height and long reach to defend point guards.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> we better not promise rudy ****! he needs to come over and EARN his playing time!


The way Jack has, Mas? Regardless, I don't think you need to worry -- Fernandez _will_ earn his minutes, promises or no.

As for PT, I'm guessing/hoping that Roy stays as the starting SG, that Webster/Jones/Outlaw starts at SF, and that a veteran PG is found. Then Fernandez comes in at SG and Roy slides either to PG or "point-forward", which ever seems to put him at the best advantage and/or least disadvantage.

By the time the opposing second unit is on the floor, the Blazers should really be able to pick them apart, either by really running (perhaps with Rodriguez having a bit of a rebirth) or by going with a big line-up: something like Roy, Fernandez, Jones, Frye/Outlaw, and Przybilla is a lot bigger and on the whole better than most second units out there.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Jayps15 said:


> I'm also happy the Blazers have made an agreement or a guarantee with Rudy about his role and playing time, a Euro player like Rudy getting stuck on the end of the bench with no PT is just about the worst thing you could do. It will take some time and a lot of patience to adjust and develop physically for the NBA, but he needs minutes to do that. It's a lot like the Manu situation in San Antonio when Popovich had to be told by Buford to give Manu more PT, he struggled a little early but showed flashes, and I expect the same from Rudy.


Exactly. And not just playing time. I don't want Nate to try to change Rudy's game like he has tried to do to Sergio. Give him some freedom to chuck up some contested jumpers and let him make mistakes. He's a good player and he will inevitably learn from them like Manu has in San Antonio. 

As far as PT, I think he can get upto 20-25 mins his rookie year at the 1,2, or 3.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Jayps15 said:


> I think there has to be a consolidation deal made at this point, there's only so many minutes to go around and we have a lot of young talent on short contracts. That's the kind of thing that leads to guys trying to hard to get their stats in the few minutes they can scrape together instead of trying to just win games. *To some of the people advocating staying pat; What kind of minutes do you see players getting if we don't make any moves, not even regarding actual line-ups/rotations, just minutes per game?*
> 
> <snip>


The players that deserve mins will get them. We can then thin out, and know best who to trade, near the trading deadline.

What if it turns out Jarrett plays a lot better with Oden/Rudy playing than Blake does or the other way around. Same with Sergio as well as our SFs. Like I said if a excellent deal comes along sure take it, but otherwise we can afford to, and owe it to the team, to find out which players fit the best. I'm excited to see the progress of our younger players and would hate to trade them just when they start to blossom.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

GOD said:


> I really think if we can trade all our assets for Prince, that would be the best. Roy to PG, Rudy at SG, Prince with his great D at SF, LMA and Oden. Holy cow. I want that and I want that NOW.



But if we traded all of our assets for Prince, they wouldn't be here to play with him.:biggrin:

I know what you meant, just giving you a bad time!:azdaja:


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

mgb said:


> The players that deserve mins will get them. We can then thin out, and know best who to trade, near the trading deadline.
> 
> What if it turns out Jarrett plays a lot better with Oden/Rudy playing than Blake does or the other way around. Same with Sergio as well as our SFs. Like I said if a excellent deal comes along sure take it, but otherwise we can afford to, and owe it to the team, to find out which players fit the best. I'm excited to see the progress of our younger players and would hate to trade them just when they start to blossom.


See that to me sounds a lot like Chicago last year, guys start playing for contracts/roles on the team instead of just trying to win and it can kill chemistry. And saying the guys that deserve minutes will get them isn't answering my question. We're adding at least 2 guys that will likely deserve 25+ minutes per game, that will cut into our role players time and put even more pressure on them to produce in limited minutes so they can get paid. I mean how good will chemistry be when 3-5 players who just had the best years of their careers get their minutes cut? 

There's only 240 minutes in each game, if your advocating staying put I'd like to see how you would divide that to keep our guys happy.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

hasoos said:


> But if we traded all of our assets for Prince, they wouldn't be here to play with him.:biggrin:
> 
> I know what you meant, just giving you a bad time!:azdaja:


very funny hasoos, very funny. :yay:

But my point really is that we have so damn many players right now who would deserve time somewhere in the NBA but won't be able to get those minutes on the Blazers. We should use their value, and even overpay a little, to upgrade our weaker starting spots. 

We could either try and trade directly with Detroit, something like Prince and McDyess (total of 16 mil - they can take back up to 20 mil) for Raef + Outlaw + Blake/Jack/Sergio + #13, or they could add another player in for about 2 mil and we could then toss in Joel as well. Then Detroit could look for a trade for Rasheed and really start over with some very quality players and flexibility. 

Or we could get involved with a multi-team deal with Prince and Sheed going out, Prince going to us. 

We have a lot of trading pieces that may or may not hold their value. But if we do have a chance to get someone like Prince without giving up one of our big 4, we do it. 

Roy and Rudy will hopefully be able to split PG and SG duties, and having an elite defender who in Prince who can guard the toughest guard or SF would really help Roy and Rudy exist without a true PG.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Jayps15 said:


> See that to me sounds a lot like Chicago last year, guys start playing for contracts/roles on the team instead of just trying to win and it can kill chemistry. And saying the guys that deserve minutes will get them isn't answering my question. We're adding at least 2 guys that will likely deserve 25+ minutes per game, that will cut into our role players time and put even more pressure on them to produce in limited minutes so they can get paid. I mean how good will chemistry be when 3-5 players who just had the best years of their careers get their minutes cut?
> 
> There's only 240 minutes in each game, if your advocating staying put I'd like to see how you would divide that to keep our guys happy.


Everyone isn'g going to be happy obviously. But I think everyone will get a chance to play to one degree or another. I can't say now how the mins will be distributed, Nate couldn't either. It'll depend on performance in practice and during the games. There will be injuries too and players that are not getting as many mins will get more giving them a chance to earn more mins.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

GOD said:


> very funny hasoos, very funny. :yay:
> 
> But my point really is that we have so damn many players right now who would deserve time somewhere in the NBA but won't be able to get those minutes on the Blazers. We should use their value, and even overpay a little, to upgrade our weaker starting spots.
> 
> ...


You are not making sense. If Rudy/Roy are liable at defense, it will be with quick point guards. How exactly will Prince help the situation? Can Prince guard a quick point guard better than Roy?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Rudy Roy Prince LA Greg would be an amazing starting 5. I see those talents as very complimentary on both ends of the court. 

Tayshaun just turned 27 and should have another 4-5 good years ahead of him. Joel + Martell + #13 might tempt Joe D.

STOMP


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Balian said:


> You are not making sense. If Rudy/Roy are liable at defense, it will be with quick point guards. How exactly will Prince help the situation? Can Prince guard a quick point guard better than Roy?


Yes, Prince can guard a PG better or as good as Roy, but since Roy is our main guy running the offense, we don't want him to have to run around after Parker/Paul/Williams all day. Prince on the other hand, that's what he does, he defends the best offensive player in the 1,2,3 positions, and sometimes even 4. And with the length of all three Roy, Rudy and Prince, zone defenses will also be very effective.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

STOMP said:


> Rudy Roy Prince LA Greg would be an amazing starting 5. I see those talents as very complimentary on both ends of the court.


I suspect that this unit would work well against many teams - but the Chris Paul, Haris, Tony Parker and TJ Fords of the league will just put them on their heels defensively - leading to either a defensive breakdown or a lot of fouls on the bigs.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

GOD said:


> Yes, Prince can guard a PG better or as good as Roy, but since Roy is our main guy running the offense, we don't want him to have to run around after Parker/Paul/Williams all day. Prince on the other hand, that's what he does, he defends the best offensive player in the 1,2,3 positions, and sometimes even 4. And with the length of all three Roy, Rudy and Prince, zone defenses will also be very effective.


Instead, Roy will guard a small forward the whole game. So instead of one mismatch, which Oden and LMA can offset somewhat, we would have two mismatches.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

andalusian said:


> I suspect that this unit would work well against many teams - but the Chris Paul, Haris, Tony Parker and TJ Fords of the league will just put them on their heels defensively - leading to either a defensive breakdown or a lot of fouls on the bigs.


with Oden, Aldridge, Frye, Przybilla and Outlaw all manning the 4/5, I think we can afford to have some foul problems at times. 

the championship Bulls and Lakers were always vulnerable to quick guards, but they made teams pay for it on the other end. I like the odds of Roy coming to a draw or at least not too far behind against guys like Parker and Ford. he'll have serious problems against Paul, but then we have a lot of other matchups at other positions with the Hornets.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

mook said:


> with Oden, Aldridge, Frye, Przybilla and Outlaw all manning the 4/5, I think we can afford to have some foul problems at times.
> 
> the championship Bulls and Lakers were always vulnerable to quick guards, but they made teams pay for it on the other end. I like the odds of Roy coming to a draw or at least not too far behind against guys like Parker and Ford. he'll have serious problems against Paul, but then we have a lot of other matchups at other positions with the Hornets.


I would figure that Rudy would be guarding the other teams smaller guard as he's smaller then Roy though I'm sure there would be switches. I'm not so sure that Chris Paul would enjoy guarding either one on the other end... could make for a rough night giving up 5" to either.

STOMP


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

cough, prince was destroyed by pierce.... or so it seemed, everytime i was watching.
I always saw pierce drive by prince...


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Balian said:


> Instead, Roy will guard a small forward the whole game. So instead of one mismatch, which Oden and LMA can offset somewhat, we would have two mismatches.


On the rare occasions where there is both a speedy PG and a star SF that would be too much for Roy/Rudy, then a PG can be inserted. But just to take the three teams listed so far with Parker, Paul and Williams, I think that our D would be great against them. Spurs, Bowen or Ime could be handled by Roy. ON the Jazz, AK, Harpring or Korver. On the Hornets, there might need to be some help on Peja. 

But I think that the overall defensive abilities of Rudy/Roy/Prince would be better than Blake/Roy/Webster. AND, it would be much better on the offensive end.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

GOD said:


> But I think that the overall defensive abilities of Rudy/Roy/Prince would be better than Blake/Roy/Webster. AND, it would be much better on the offensive end.


I do not think this is something anyone argues about - I am just wondering if a line-up of Westbrook/Rudy/Roy or even Blake/Rudy/Roy will not be better defensively, especially against teams with quick guards, while not being much worse on offense - since we do not really need all 5 of the starters to be high-volume scorers.

I think I would rather see Rudy going against small-guards on D - not having to contend with mis-matches. As for Roy, I think dealing with small-forwards will be less taxing on him than running after quick guards - and will also be easier for help-defense. I can see Aldridge/Oden rotating to double-team a bigger SF that is trying to post Roy more effectively than them trying to help him chase a super-quick guard.

There is a reason the Spurs have had elite perimeter defenders to help protect Duncan and were so successful, and while Prince is a very good defender - he is not up to the Bruce Bowen standard and if the Blazers can trade their way to pick Westbrook - I think they will be better off when all is said and done than using trade assets for Prince.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

andalusian said:


> I do not think this is something anyone argues about - I am just wondering if a line-up of Westbrook/Rudy/Roy or even Blake/Rudy/Roy will not be better defensively, especially against teams with quick guards, while not being much worse on offense - since we do not really need all 5 of the starters to be high-volume scorers.
> 
> I think I would rather see Rudy going against small-guards on D - not having to contend with mis-matches. As for Roy, I think dealing with small-forwards will be less taxing on him than running after quick guards - and will also be easier for help-defense. I can see Aldridge/Oden rotating to double-team a bigger SF that is trying to post Roy more effectively than them trying to help him chase a super-quick guard.
> 
> There is a reason the Spurs have had elite perimeter defenders to help protect Duncan and were so successful, and while Prince is a very good defender - he is not up to the Bruce Bowen standard and if the Blazers can trade their way to pick Westbrook - I think they will be better off when all is said and done than using trade assets for Prince.


I would put Prince up there as one of the best defensive SF's in the league. Top 3-5 I would say. He is only a 13ppg scorer, hardly an offensive beast. His value comes on the defensive end. If you and I disagree with his abilities on D, I guess that it makes sense that you would not agree with getting him, but I feel his D is strong enough to make him a great fit. 

As far as Westbrook, I really like him, but we are talking about someone who will likely take at least a year and most likely more to become a top defender in the NBA like he was in the NCAA. Also, he could be a total bust. Prince is proven, a solid role player and a great defender. Westbrook may become the better player but I wouldn't hold my breath, he has a lot of problems also. If we did not get a player like Prince, I would be fine with taking a flyer on Westbrook, I would just rather get Prince. 

As far as Blake/Rudy/Roy, I think they will get killed on D. Roy is small (small wingspan) for defending SF and Blake is not good at defending quick guards. And Rudy, well, he is an unknown, but best guess is he is not going to be a good defender, at least for a while. So not one of those players will be a good defender for their position. None of them will be good at covering for the problems of the other (I would say Roy, but as a SF, he would have his hands full). 

In the end, I think we need to either get a top defensive PG or SF. I would rather get a top defensive SF who can defend all three positions, because top defensive PG's are usually not able to defend as many positions. Either could work, but blake/jack/sergio will not. It might pass the time, but they are not the answer.


EDIT: I just checked All-Defense teams, and in 04/05, Prince made second team all defense, and again made the team in 05/06. 
all defense
it did not list what the 06/07 teams were, so I don't know if he made the team last season. But having made the team twice without being a star does show that he is an excellent defender.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

andalusian said:


> There is a reason the Spurs have had elite perimeter defenders to help protect Duncan and were so successful, and while Prince is a very good defender - he is not up to the Bruce Bowen standard


How is someone who's been consistently making All-NBA D teams not an elite defender? If he's not up to Bruce Bowen standards he's pretty darned close and he's just entering his prime. You can like Westbrook and still give another guy his due.

STOMP


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Just to make sure we are on the same page, answer this questions.

Which Prince are we talking about?
(A)
(B)
(C)

(A)









(B)









(C)


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> How is someone who's been consistently making All-NBA D teams not an elite defender? If he's not up to Bruce Bowen standards he's pretty darned close and he's just entering his prime. You can like Westbrook and still give another guy his due


Hasn't he only made 2nd team all-defense twice in his career?

edit- yea, he has played in the NBA 5 seasons, and made 2 all-D 2nd teams.

Anyway, i like Prince. I think that idea is a GREAT idea. That is the type of player i'd want at that position. I'm just not sold that Prince and Stuckey are not the 2 that Dumars is building around.

Myself, just like most if not all non-blazer fans, think that it would either be impossible to get Prince, or WAY too expensive.

I wouldn't really want to throw out Outlaw/Martell, #13, Pryzbilla and more for one player, who is like 5 years older than our core, i guess is what i'm saying. I'm MORE willing to do that with someone 20-24 years old, i suppose.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

I thought Prince's defensive efficiency really fell in the last couple of years, especially against the quicker guards, he still seems to bother shooting guards and small forwards with his length - but he lost his ability, I thought, to guard the #1 spot - and I have a feeling he is not going to regain the form he have shown before against this position. Maybe I am wrong - but this is really what I have taken from what I have seen Detroit playing the last couple of years.

I do not think that Prince is a bad defender, I just think that the position that the Blazers really need to upgrade defensively - against lightning quick guards - is the one that he is not as effective against anymore.

My "not up to Bowen" standards remarks is specifically about the ability to guard the CP3/TJ Ford's of the league - Bowen is still pretty effective against them.

If you pay attention to my issues with defense - I really think that the Blazer's biggest defensive shortcoming is against these quick guards - and I suspect that Westbrook will be much better at helping with this aspect of team-defense, especially when the team starts to contend, than Prince.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Prince is an awesome defensive player, imo. 

Top 5 perimeter defensive player in the NBA and would easily be our best perimeter defensive player.

That is really awesome (and kind of unrealistic) to think about though, Prince, leading them into Oden... good god almighty!


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

GOD said:


> Just to make sure we are on the same page, answer this questions.
> 
> Which Prince are we talking about?
> (A)
> ...


Let's see. A) is big and entering his prime, but has problems against quicker guards and will be after his prime when the team starts contending. I will give you that the picture proves he is a great defender against TNT analysts. 
C) Is small, quick and expends a lot of energy, but is after his prime. Might have been able to help the Porter era Blazers more, I suspect.

Unfortunately, Based on age and time-frame with the team's core - we must draft B) - maybe we can get him with one of our 2nd round picks.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

andalusian said:


> Let's see. A) is big and entering his prime, but has problems against quicker guards and will be after his prime when the team starts contending. I will give you that the picture proves he is a great defender against TNT analysts.
> C) Is small, quick and expends a lot of energy, but is after his prime. Might have been able to help the Porter era Blazers more, I suspect.
> 
> Unfortunately, Based on age and time-frame with the team's core - we must draft B) - maybe we can get him with one of our 2nd round picks.


Well played my friend, well played. eace:


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

All of this talk about going after Prince leads me to a thought I've had at various points in the past year. If Prince is absolutely unattainable I wonder how attainable J-Chill from the Hawks would be? He's also a great defender, an incredibly efficient scorer, and can finish at the rim. He's a restricted free agent so a sign and trade would have to happen after the draft, but he's somewhat redundant on the Hawks and it's hard to say if Atlanta is going to be willing to sign him to what he's worth to be a sixth man. Anyway, just a thought ...


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

andalusian said:


> I thought Prince's defensive efficiency really fell in the last couple of years, especially against the quicker guards, he still seems to bother shooting guards and small forwards with his length - but he lost his ability, I thought, to guard the #1 spot - and I have a feeling he is not going to regain the form he have shown before against this position. Maybe I am wrong - but this is really what I have taken from what I have seen Detroit playing the last couple of years.


the last two years are his 2nd team All-NBA D selections. The voting is done by NBA coaches... 

STOMP


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-IvnelIKoC0&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-IvnelIKoC0&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Re: which Prince?

Well, it's well known that (c) has serious game:

<embed width=" 425" height=" 355" flashvars="key=cf33f1b763" allowfullscreen="true" quality="high" src="http://xml.truveo.com/eb/i/2366460295/a/4c86ff7dda1f7b769d520f50a4658f1d/p/1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"></embed><div style="background-color:#315270; width:425px; height:14px;text-align:center;"><a href="http://www.truveo.com/" target="_blank" style="font-family:Arial; font-size:9px; font-weight:100; color:#C7D8E7;line-height:14px; text-decoration:none; letter-spacing:0.1em;">Find more videos like this on www.truveo.com.</a></div>


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

This Is The Most Exciting News This Offseason. I Cant Wait Till Draft Night!

It Gets Me Wondering Now... What Expendable Players It Would Take, Along With Our 13th Pick, Would It Take To Get Chicago's #1


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

A message to Rudy!

I don't know how to do the direct link thing... little help?

STOMP


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

STOMP said:


> A message to Rudy!
> 
> I don't know how to do the direct link thing... little help?
> 
> STOMP


Just copy the "embed" code into the posting area.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

A message to Rudy - covered by U2

by the way meru, love that prince balling one.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Crimson the Cat said:


> What's the one rumor we've heard recently. Mike Miller. I bet Pritch's next move, other than in the draft, is for a screamingly good long range shooter at the forward spot.


James Jones?

At a much better salary than Miller and with lower minute expectations?

Just saying...


----------



## badalonian (Jun 6, 2008)

Congratulations to all Blazers Fans and good basketball lovers!!

I usually don't wriet on the internets, but I had to register to tell you this: You have no f****** idea how good this kid is.

And I know what I talk. I live 10 minutes away to Joventut's Olympic Palace, and I have seen live almost every game he has played the last two years.

He is the most talented player I've seen. Not only he scores MASSIVELY with great figures (about 50%, 40% and an amazing 91 per cent in free throws), he also assists like a PG, has the quickest release in Europe, also a very talented stealer (1st place in ACB this year, just ahead his teammate, miracle kid Ricky Rubio, I will talk about him some other time) and has a nice rebound statistic for his size and minutes played. But it is not about the numbers, it is the impact he has on his teammates. For instance, he turned ex-nba high-pick Jerome Moiso from a living dead to a perennial Top 5 plays of the week kind of guy. 

I only have a little fear, he has to get stronger, because guys in the nba are bigger. Still I have to say they are also usually cleaner under the rim, where Rudy has had some injuries these two years. We don't have that area where you can not touch the other guy or something you have there (Sorry, I don't follow the nba so much...I'll have to catch up ).

Anyway, sorry for the long post, but I feel so much envy right now!!! It was so good to see him every week...

I can only stress once more how excited you must be for Rudy. He really deserves it!!! :worthy:

(I hope Mr. McMillan reads this: he is soooo much better than Sergio, who is still a very good player!)

Thanks for your patience. See you!


Bona sort Rudy!!! Força Penya!!


----------



## badalonian (Jun 6, 2008)

sorry


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

badalonian said:


> Thanks for your patience. See you!


patience? More please!!! We absolutely need input from posters who've seen him play.

One of the things we blindly speculate on here with RF is how he'll fare beside Portland's other do it all guard Brandon Roy. Offensively there is a little question for some if they'll be able to break press defenses. Brandon has good handles, but how good is Rudy's ballhandling? 

Defensively there are more concerns. Do you think Rudy is better suited to guard the NBA's speedy point guards or bigger scoring guards? Does he get after it on D or does he save himself for the other end?

thanks in advance

btw... reportedly Rudy held a press conference a couple hours ago confirming yesterday's reports!

STOMP


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

We're all (or at least most of us) really excited about him too, thanks for the post, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

badalonian said:


> also a very talented stealer (1st place in ACB this year, just ahead his teammate, miracle kid Ricky Rubio, I will talk about him some other time)


That's interesting. A lot of us had questions about his defense since we can't find any video of him doing anything other than offense. That still may or may not be a rough area, we'll have to see him preform, but leading the league in steals is nice.

His passing ability is pretty amazing. This is going to be a very interesting season.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

badalonian said:


> Congratulations to all Blazers Fans and good basketball lovers!!
> 
> I usually don't wriet on the internets, but I had to register to tell you this: You have no f****** idea how good this kid is.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great post. I get so excited every time I read first hand accounts of how good Rudy is. I think he is going to match very well with the rest of the players on this team. 

I think you don't have to worry about Nate McMillan playing Rudy, I think that his boss, GM Pritchard is going to make sure that Rudy gets playing time. At least I hope so. 

The trailblazers have several other real exciting young players and I hope that you enjoy watching Rudy with his new teammates. I hope you become a Blazer fan.


----------



## badalonian (Jun 6, 2008)

hahaha, didn't expect such a good reaction! I'm not used to write, as I said!

Well, I'll do my best to help. Remember, though, that it's just a fan. I can be wrong about many things!

About Roy and the pg position: Well, I haven't seen Roy too much, but I think he handles the ball far better than Rudy. Ballhandling is one of the areas Rudy still has room to improve. I don't know, maybe he will struggle a bit at the beginning with faster, smaller guys guarding him, nut one of Rudy's virtues is he is constantly learning. He adds new plays to his book on a regular basis. 

But he is _*very fast*_ getting to the basket, and he is very good finding the big men when atracting the defenders. 

I do think he is better suited for a small forward role. A big shooter and passer, not the most usual profile, in Europe at least.

About the D-fence: I think he is good for both, because he has good foot-speed and lateral movement. He is a good fault-forcer(¿¿??) with bigger guys too, and if he builds up a bit, he will steal many, many balls. Once again, he is more smart than strong, but if he gets stronger, you only add, right? 

BTW: all my colegues at work, all my buddies and all their wives, absolutely everyone is devastated here in Badalona. It's raining+! 

Take good care of him guys!!


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Entity said:


> That's interesting. A lot of us had questions about his defense since we can't find any video of him doing anything other than offense. That still may or may not be a rough area, we'll have to see him preform, but leading the league in steals is nice.
> 
> His passing ability is pretty amazing. This is going to be a very interesting season.


Going for steals clashes too much with Nate's philosophy, I doubt we'll see much of it from Rudy here. Besides, like you seem to suggest, steals don't necessarily make a good defender. Iverson anyone?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I might be as excited to see Rudy play than Oden next year! I can tell he's going to be a huge fan favorite with chants of RUDY! This is going to be awesome. 50 wins and playoffs coming SOON.

And I can imagine the fast break right now..
Oden with the huge board, outlet to Roy at midcourt with Aldridge on one side and Rudy on the other. PICK YOUR POISON.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

badalonian said:


> hahaha, didn't expect such a good reaction! I'm not used to write, as I said!
> 
> Well, I'll do my best to help. Remember, though, that it's just a fan. I can be wrong about many things!


all of us are just fans too. Just sharing your honest views is what will make you a much appreciated poster... even if you turn out to be wrong about some things. 

Thank you for answering my questions. My best guess is that he'll start the season coming off the bench but will be starting beside Roy in the backcourt by midseason. I think they'll be an incredible combination.


> Take good care of him guys!!


are you very aware of the team he's coming to? It's almost the unanimous opinion of the "experts" that the Blazers have the best young talent in the league. The two young big guys (Oden, Aldridge) are outstanding. Our fans are crazy about the team all year long. Pretty much a dream situation for him... and us! 

STOMP


----------



## badalonian (Jun 6, 2008)

Well, I guess if you don't use zone defense, you get less steals, that's for sure. 

Does Coach McMillan use any kind of zonal defense? If Rudy and Sergio have some minutes together, some defensive variations may be used, like all-court pressings after free-throw. Joventut was the best team in steals-turnovers ratio by a mile! 

Rudy is very good at it, because he has been with Coach Aito Garcia Reneses, probably the smartest old-wolf-Coach in Spain (and Europe). 

I think zonal defense is not very popular in the nba? But I think if Portland adds defensive weapons to their set, it can onlu be good for them, can't it?

I have to leave now, but I'd like to thank you all for your welcome. I'll keep posting in this thread as news may appear regarding Rudy, although I guess it will be very quiet until the Olympics. I can't wait to see Rudy defending Kobe!! (It kinda scares me but, it's the Mamba we are talking about here, right?)

Cheers!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Congratulations to all Blazers Fans and good basketball lovers!!
> 
> I usually don't wriet on the internets, but I had to register to tell you this: You have no f****** idea how good this kid is.
> 
> ...


****ing great post! Repped!

I like people who know what they are talkin' about (actually seen him play a lot)!!!



> I do think he is better suited for a small forward role. A big shooter and passer, not the most usual profile, in Europe at least


If i had to put money on it, i'd say he plays SF on offense.



> Does Coach McMillan use any kind of zonal defense?


Rarely used, but it is used. If we have Rudy guarding bigger players, we will probably see it a bit more.

I like the idea of a press. Rudy is good at it? Good to hear. Maybe him and our PG can press full court. That would be nice. They would have Aldridge and Oden to cleanup just in case.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

badalonian said:


> Well, I guess if you don't use zone defense, you get less steals, that's for sure.
> 
> Does Coach McMillan use any kind of zonal defense? If Rudy and Sergio have some minutes together, some defensive variations may be used, like all-court pressings after free-throw. Joventut was the best team in steals-turnovers ratio by a mile!
> 
> ...


zone D just became legal in the NBA a couple seasons back. Yes McMillan uses it and we speculate here that this is how Roy and Rudy will best fit together on Defense. With Oden and LaMarcus defending the paint, Portland should be able to play zone D very well next year.

hope to see more of you here

STOMP


----------



## badalonian (Jun 6, 2008)

Well, if next year you get to the finals, you may see all of me, mr. Stomp, because I can't miss that if it might happen!!! (Dreaming is free, isn't it?) 

P.D. Just watched some fast youtube. God, that Roy is goooood!! It will be very fun!


Bye!!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Do you guys get Blazer games down there at all?

With Sergio and Rudy, hopefully we get a lot of Spanish fans. We'd welcome you guys with open arms. European fans are freakin' awesome.

Take care my man.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

badalonian said:


> Well, if next year you get to the finals, you may see all of me, mr. Stomp, because I can't miss that if it might happen!!! (Dreaming is free, isn't it?)
> 
> P.D. Just watched some fast youtube. God, that Roy is goooood!! It will be very fun!
> 
> ...


Here's what we did this year:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QuhncbO975k&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QuhncbO975k&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

badalonian said:


> Well, if next year you get to the finals, you may see all of me, mr. Stomp, because I can't miss that if it might happen!!! (Dreaming is free, isn't it?)
> 
> P.D. Just watched some fast youtube. God, that Roy is goooood!! It will be very fun!


next check out Greg Oden on youtube. You won't believe it, but he'll only be 20 years old next season. 

See you at the finals :smile:

STOMP


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

:banana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :gbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper:

:woot::jump::greatjob::jam::rock::headbang::cheer:



and to the rest of the league... :nah::nah:


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

badalonian said:


> Well, if next year you get to the finals, you may see all of me, mr. Stomp, because I can't miss that if it might happen!!! (Dreaming is free, isn't it?)
> 
> P.D. Just watched some fast youtube. God, that Roy is goooood!! It will be very fun!
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. I hope you will be a regular now. 

I don't see any way that Rudy won't be very popular here. With his emotion and flair I see him having a similar following like Petrovic did when he was here.

Defense: if you watch the general videos from Rudy's games this year (not the Rudy highlights) you can see him guarding guys. He seems to do about average staying in front of his man. I noticed that he gave up on picks easily sometimes instead of fighting through them. But, he does play the passing lane very well.

As badalonian mentioned, I think one big plus will be his lobs to the big men. If GO and LMA keep their eyes open and roll to the hoop I can see them getting a lot of nice throw downs thanks to Rudy. Rudy seems to always be looking for this.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

hey badalonian, what nicknames does Rudy have?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

btw its raining here too!  Thank You and It was broke on 95.5 the game! It was said by Mike Rice that when Rudy was shown the video the blazers made for him his eye popped out by how big of a following he has with blazer fans AND the team. man mike rice rocks!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Reep said:


> As badalonian mentioned, I think one big plus will be his lobs to the big men. If GO and LMA keep their eyes open and roll to the hoop I can see them getting a lot of nice throw downs thanks to Rudy. Rudy seems to always be looking for this.


Let's not forget that Rudy is also a good slasher and Aldridge and Oden are also good passers. I can see many situations for Rudy to pass to Aldridge, slash and get back the lob for a wicked throwdown. ooooooooooooh, I'm so excited.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> btw its raining here too!  Thank You and It was broke on 95.5 the game! It was said by Mike Rice that when Rudy was shown the video the blazers made for him his eye popped out by how big of a following he has with blazer fans AND the team. man mike rice rocks!


Did they mention if there was anyway that video would be posted? Or have I just missed it?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

welcome aboard, badalonian! great posts! 

to be a little more specific about zones, the Blazers occasionally used them after timeouts, and we pretty much always used them when Sergio played. (Rodriguez only averaged 9 minutes a game, so it wasn't much.) Rodriguez isn't much of a defender and he seems really comfortable playing zone, so it was an adjustment McMillan made to compensate. 

that's one of the areas where I think our coach really excels. he's heavily focused on defense, and he generally puts guys in a position where they can succeed on that end. so even though in the NBA there's a huge "man defense ethic" that borders on machismo, and even though McMillan excelled at this when he was a player, he's willing to try new things. 

I wouldn't be surprised to see us use a ton of zone defense with the Roy/Rudy back court. it's what Fernandez knows, and we'll have to in order to contain penetration of quick guards. it could be pretty effective, given that Oden and Aldridge are two of the quicker big men in the game. 

McMillan has a lousy reputation for an inability to coach a faster-paced offense. he just doesn't emphasize it at all. but I'm hoping this year that the team makes big improvements in this area purely on the improvement in talent. after all, if you surround a pacifist with bulls, he doesn't have much choice but to become a toreador.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

The video I'm sure was just a bunch of testimonials and interviews.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

GOD said:


> hey badalonian, what nicknames does Rudy have?


Some call him the Majorcan Rocket.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

GOD said:


> hey badalonian, what nicknames does Rudy have?


Last month I said El Diablo and got cracked on for that one. What about El Conquistador?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Last month I said El Diablo and got cracked on for that one. What about El Conquistador?


lol. yep, no bad feelings there. 

why not The Spanish Inquisition? after all, nobody expected him to be this good.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

The reason for the slow pace has been debated pretty extensively around here (Is it a McMillan preference or a necessity?) The team was very young this year (3rd youngest in league history!) and without great defensive rebounding and a likely desire to minimize errors on offense Nate had the team play a much more methodical half-court game. The upside of this is that the team was frequently very close in every game they played, giving them more opportunities to win, the downside was very few easy baskets and some of our guys (Roy especially) ended up taking a little bit of a beating physically.

The addition of Greg Oden, who is a hopefully going to be a defensive rebounding machine and shot blocker par excellence, and Rudy who is has been shown to be very good at steals and running the court give me a lot of hope that you'll see this team running a lot more fast breaks.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

mook said:


> lol. yep, no bad feelings there.
> 
> why not The Spanish Inquisition? after all, nobody expected him to be this good.


Since he likes to be in the air and on the business end of alley oops, how about The Spanish Fly? Doesn't work so much? I thought I throw it out there.


----------



## badalonian (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry guys, but posting on US boards living in Spain brings some serious issues to my social agenda.

It's 19.00 here! The streets are full of hot latin babes asking for wild sex all night long!!! (no way...).

But, seriously, it's gonna be hard to keep up your pace.

Anyway, before I leave, I would like to answer about best Rudy's nickname:

The double R (Ricky & Rudy's Show) has been widely used in all media in Spain. But, I hope you won't get Ricky too!! Not yet at least!

At the end, everybody calls him Rudy, maybe because it's not the most common name in Spain.

But I'm sure you'll find him good nicknames, you americans are much better than us at this!!! I love Pow Gasol-ine!!!

P.D.: I'd just ask you to leave any Spanish reference behind! Bring Badalona or Catalunya in!!! I'm tired of seeing every Spaniard labelled as a bullfighter (besides, bullfights suck hard!!)


Força Penya!!


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

badalonian said:


> Sorry guys, but posting on US boards living in Spain brings some serious issues to my social agenda.
> 
> It's 19.00 here! The streets are full of hot latin babes asking for wild sex all night long!!! (no way...).
> 
> ...


I think most American's are pretty ignorant of the fact that Catalunya and Spain are VERY different places (different language, different culture)! I know you guys suffered terribly under Franco and being called "Spanish" and is a lot like calling a Scot "English".


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I can't wait for the * Badalona Badass*


----------



## badalonian (Jun 6, 2008)

That's, in fact, the main reason. It's just that I don't want to turn this into anything political. I'm tired of that discussion here at home.

The fact is, whatever you call it, he's gonna blow your minds with his shots and assists, that is for sure!!!!


Peace!

To God: I like your way of thinking man!! The Badalona badass sound, as a matter of fact, really badass!!

As a badalonian myself, I approve of this!!


----------



## GoBlazersGo (May 21, 2008)

As far as nicknames go, The Badalona Bad-*** is a pretty damn good one, in my opinon. The only other thing I can think of, is something along the lines of "Spanish Fly," 'cause he's Spanish, he can damn near fly... _and_ all the ladies want to "sex him." :biggrin:


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Bam! Can anyone remember a professional sports team ever adding four Top 3 draft picks in three seasons?



Top 3 - Fernandez, Oden, Roy, Aldridge

How great will this team be when everyone's 25 to 27? 

I love this team!


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

bandalonian - Do they sell Rudy Fernandez jerseys? I have been looking all over the internet for one and can't find one. I heard there is a place, but they only ship to spain? Do you know anywhere I can get one?


----------



## gogreen (May 24, 2006)

sabas4mvp said:


> bandalonian - Do they sell Rudy Fernandez jerseys? I have been looking all over the internet for one and can't find one. I heard there is a place, but they only ship to spain? Do you know anywhere I can get one?


Wow, Sabas i was about to post the same question re: Jerseys'. I love DKV kits and have been online trying to buy something, anything. Maybe you, badalonian can tell us how to find a place to buy

Welcome aboard Badalonian Bad ***. If you come to the States you can stay at my home. I live in the Hills looking out over the City of Portland. You must come, the Euro will make is easy.

I will be rooting for Spain in Euro 2008. No Ronaldo, Yes El Nino (Torres)


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

badalonian said:


> Sorry guys, but posting on US boards living in Spain brings some serious issues to my social agenda.
> 
> It's 19.00 here! The streets are full of hot latin babes asking for wild sex all night long!!! (no way...).
> 
> ...


Welcome to board man, im spanish, and i generally read here and few time i post since 2 years ago, leave the political comments man (about catalunya you know jeje)

And please you must know you should hate the Lakers if you follow the Rip City team ;P


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

Comming back to topic ;P Here is a vid of Rudy crying in the press conference 

http://www.marca.com/tv/?v=AYlNbwSEk9L

I hope he makes a similar career at Portland (he has been 10 years playing in Badalona with his team)

edit:link seems offline


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

pablinho said:


> Comming back to topic ;P Here is a vid of Rudy crying in the press conference
> 
> http://www.marca.com/tv/?v=AYlNbwSEk9L
> 
> I hope he makes a similar career at Portland (he has been 10 years playing in Badalona with his team)


The link doesn't work... I'm trying to find it myself. I found it but is just sits at "loading video"


----------



## fer (Dec 6, 2006)

nikolokolus said:


> I think most American's are pretty ignorant of the fact that Catalunya and Spain are VERY different places (different language, different culture)! I know you guys suffered terribly under Franco and being called "Spanish" and is a lot like calling a Scot "English".


I won't discuss most American's are ignorant at geography (probably not your fault though -educational system-), but you're also wrong at this one, catalunya is as spanish as always has been, same language, same culture, 100% of his population speaks spanish, in addition they have a second regional language (not spoken by all the population), like many other spanish regions, of course they have their own culture, like all the regions in Spain have. Also they've never been a state or something like that (in the past they belonged to another region -Aragon-). Just because around 20% of the population are nationalistics you can't judge the rest as the same. It's a region of Spain like Oregon is of USA. 

Not to say Rudy is not even from Catalunya, he's from Mallorca.

By the ways and most important, all Spain suffered terribly under Franco, come on man are you kidding me... the country was divided in two, half spain was at Franco's side and the other half against him, it was terrible for Spain as Mussolini or Hitler was to Italy and Germany. Hopefully for all those times are over. I hate these nationalists telling lies as soon as they can, live your life and let the rest live their lives, chill...

badalonian is right about the bullfight tradition, it's an old tradition, I'm also so tired of that, but I really don't care at all, whoever has been in Spain know how we are. Bullfights are mostly supported by elderly people and minorities, probably it will disappear with the time because young generations don't pay any attention at it.

And about Rudy jerseys, his team dkv through his web only sends staff to Spain, so I dont know where you can get his jersey. About a nickname, it's already said, Rudy is nothing common in Spain so everybody call him Rudy, you might make something up there.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

fer said:


> I won't discuss most American's are ignorant at geography (probably not your fault though -educational system-),


The education system over here _does_ indeed leave a lot to be desired, at least in part because it's (foolishly) not a cultural priority (which determines funding, etc.).

That said, I'm guessing this one may simply have more to do with distance than anything else. For example, how much detail could you provide off the top of your head about Oregon, the states around it, and so on?

And _that_ said, there's a difference between simply not knowing something and being certain of facts you've got wrong -- something very American indeed, education system or no.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/06/rudy_ready_for_ripcity.html

^From the mouth of Rudy himself.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Fernandez likely will compete for playing time as a backup shooting guard behind Brandon Roy but also could see action alongside Roy when the All-Star plays point guard and when the Blazers feature a three-guard set.


That is exactly what i think will happen, also.

10mpg with Roy on the bench. 7mpg w/ Roy as the PG. and thne 8mpg with Roy or Rudy as the SF (3 guard set) = 25mpg. I think that would be utilizing both of them to their full potential.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Well that got me pumped!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

MrJayremmie said:


> 10mpg with Roy on the bench. 7mpg w/ Roy as the PG. and thne 8mpg with Roy or Rudy as the SF (3 guard set) = 25mpg. I think that would be utilizing both of them to their full potential.


Breaking it down by the game is a bit misleading, too... probably better to break it out by minutes through the season. Roy is not the most robust guy in the world, and (unfortunately) the odds of him missing time this year are pretty high. If Rudy's all he's cracked up to be he'll be a better gap-filler than we've previously had when Roy was on the shelf.

Ed O.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea. That is a great thing to have, also.

How awesome would it be to have someone like Rudy fill in for Roy if he (sadly) would get injured. Just great to think about.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

fer said:


> I won't discuss most American's are ignorant at geography (probably not your fault though -educational system-), but you're also wrong at this one, catalunya is as spanish as always has been, same language, same culture, 100% of his population speaks spanish, in addition they have a second regional language (not spoken by all the population), like many other spanish regions, of course they have their own culture, like all the regions in Spain have. Also they've never been a state or something like that (in the past they belonged to another region -Aragon-). Just because around 20% of the population are nationalistics you can't judge the rest as the same. It's a region of Spain like Oregon is of USA.
> 
> Not to say Rudy is not even from Catalunya, he's from Mallorca.
> 
> By the ways and most important, all Spain suffered terribly under Franco, come on man are you kidding me... the country was divided in two, half spain was at Franco's side and the other half against him, it was terrible for Spain as Mussolini or Hitler was to Italy and Germany. Hopefully for all those times are over. I hate these nationalists telling lies as soon as they can, live your life and let the rest live their lives, chill...


I wasn't trying to make a political commentary on the state of Spanish affairs and 'Catalanismo', but I wasn't simply speaking out of my arse either; I have a bachelor's of science degree in Geography ... certainly no replacement for first hand knowledge, but I think it's safe to say that there are a variety of points of view on this subject.

ps. yes I agree many people suffered under Franco, not just Catalans ...


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Breaking it down by the game is a bit misleading, too... probably better to break it out by minutes through the season. Roy is not the most robust guy in the world, and (unfortunately) the odds of him missing time this year are pretty high. If Rudy's all he's cracked up to be he'll be a better gap-filler than we've previously had when Roy was on the shelf.
> 
> Ed O.


The point about Fernandez simply adding depth behind Roy is huge. As others have said, between the contract stuff that had teams hesitant during the last draft and the improvements he's shown from then to now, I really think he'd be at least a top 10 pick this draft. Given all that, I really think this will be the best depth at SG the Blazers have had since at least Smith and Wells and probably more like Drexler and Ainge.

That still leaves some lack of depth at PG, but even a diet of Blake and Roy at PG should be better than last season. Then, if McMillan actually has the team running more, Rodriguez becomes useful again.

And _then_, looking at the depth at SF (at least two of Webster, Jones, and Outlaw), PF (at least two of Aldridge, Frye, and Outlaw), and C (at least _three_ of Oden, Przybilla, Aldridge, Frye, and LaFrentz) I'd say this team is finally really solid and deep, giving Pritchard a position of serious strength when considering deals -- it'd have to be a pretty enticing trade to tinker too very much with that line-up.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Does anyone know how far along Rudy's English is? I know Sergio struggled a bit with communication at first when he came here.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

a great signing for the blazers and I think this time will be scary to watch next year


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> Does anyone know how far along Rudy's English is? I know Sergio struggled a bit with communication at first when he came here.


I read somewhere that Rudy is much better at understanding and speaking the English language than Sergio is.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

just watched that video of Rudy at the press conference talking about leaving the club (i assume.. cant understand a word of it!) but it's a humbling thing to watch the emotion and passion he has for his club and team-mates and he is obviously very very sad to be leaving. made me wonder when the last time a player has left an NBA club to play elsewhere and had tears of sadness. none that i can remember at least..

It's great news that he is coming to play for us , i hope his love for the game and teamsmanship he had there can be replicated with the Blazers.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

BlayZa said:


> just watched that video of Rudy at the press conference talking about leaving the club (i assume.. cant understand a word of it!) but it's a humbling thing to watch the emotion and passion he has for his club and team-mates and he is obviously very very sad to be leaving. made me wonder when the last time a player has left an NBA club to play elsewhere and had tears of sadness. none that i can remember at least..
> 
> It's great news that he is coming to play for us , i hope his love for the game and teamsmanship he had there can be replicated with the Blazers.


Are you sure the tears were not for knowing that he is going to fill a life long dream of playing in the NBA? Either way I am happy... excited to have him coming to the NBA and to the Portland trailblazers. Bring that emotion here Rudy and welcome.

What number is he going to wear do you think?


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm guessing #5 will be his number. But if he wears it, it might be difficult for us to retire Ha Seung-Jin's number in the future since it's also his.

I like that he showed emotion. I don't know what he said, but I think he deeply cares about something, and I want that on my team.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

Entity said:


> I'm guessing #5 will be his number. But if he wears it, it might be difficult for us to retire Ha Seung-Jin's number in the future since it's also his.


Guess we will have to take down that banner from the women's bathroom.



Entity said:


> I like that he showed emotion. I don't know what he said, but I think he deeply cares about something, and I want that on my team.


I agree... no matter if it was for his team or his dreams I'm sure the emotions he showed where good. Maybe it was knowing that he was going to take a pay cut this year? I mean do you know what Ferraris cost now a days?

:biggrin:

Just kidding.


----------



## badalonian (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi guys!

About Rudy's tears, as I told you the feeling is general in town. We love our team very much, because it puts Badalona in the map for everyone. 

Every kid in this town wants to play for Joventut, la Penya (something like "the group") of youngsters who started playing basketball 80 years ago and still depend mostly on their own raised at home players. Our best rookie this year, Pau Ribas, is only 20 and has played for Joventut since he was five!!! He's a 15 year-veteran at 20! 

Rudy, since he was 13, has only played for Joventut. I guess that gives you an idea about how different we feel basketball in all Europe. Because it's the same in Badalona, in Greece or in Serbia. The Euroleague's slogan is DEVOTION you know?

WE LOVE THIS GAME!!!!

Rudy is no different. So, you can be pretty sure about it: if he finally has decided to leave home, his determination of making it in the NBA must be hugeous!! 

P.D.: I don't know about RF's english. But I do know he has been for the last 2 years watching many blazers games, as he said in many interviews, so I assume he must have taken care of that too.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

badalonian said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> About Rudy's tears, as I told you the feeling is general in town. We love our team very much, because it puts Badalona in the map for everyone.
> 
> ...


get everyone there to buy his Blazers jersey and maybe we can compete with the Kobe sales numbers. :biggrin:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

badalonian said:


> About Rudy's tears, as I told you the feeling is general in town. We love our team very much, because it puts Badalona in the map for everyone.
> 
> Every kid in this town wants to play for Joventut, la Penya (something like "the group") of youngsters who started playing basketball 80 years ago and still depend mostly on their own raised at home players. Our best rookie this year, Pau Ribas, is only 20 and has played for Joventut since he was five!!! He's a 15 year-veteran at 20!
> 
> ...


Badalonian,

Sounds like my kind of place. I grew up in Indiana at a time when basketball was like a religion. For many people it WAS their religion. The movie _Hoosier_s tries to capture that, and does about as good as you can in a semi-fictional movie. I played in a lot cracker-box, run-down gyms and they had one thing in common - they were ALWAYS packed with screaming fans. Didn't matter who was playing, every game was standing room only. For most small town Indiana towns, their basketball team was their number one symbol of civic pride. A lot like _Hoosiers_ (without a drunken Dennis Hopper as an assistant coach). If you were a boy as soon as you could walk, you played basketball, and received excellent coaching on the fundamentals of the game from a young age. Of course, the big city schools produced great players (like Oscar Robertson), but the rich basketball environment also produced great players from small towns (like Larry Bird). It was just a great place to grow up immersed in basketball.

I love Rudy's game and I love that he's going to be a Blazer. I love that he has a passion for the game and comes from a place with such a rich basketball heritage. He has both the talent and the passion to be great - and you NEED both to be the best you can be.

BNM


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Must be hard to let Rudy go.

We will treat him very well in Portland. He will be happy, specially after he has a nice, big, ring on his finger.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Entity said:


> Here's what we did this year:
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QuhncbO975k&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QuhncbO975k&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Watching that video again just re-enforces the thought that Travis is going NO WHERE nor should be! I am a huge Outlaw fan and even I forgot some of those big shots he made. Most of our 4th quarter comebacks started with him and he took a ton of big time shots and the only time I think he failed was when he only tied it and didn't win it vs Denver at the foul line, but his percentage is high in regards to making them when they counted.
Roy,Rudy,Outlaw,LMA,Oden=Dynasty!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> Watching that video again just re-enforces the thought that Travis is going NO WHERE nor should be! I am a huge Outlaw fan and even I forgot some of those big shots he made. Most of our 4th quarter comebacks started with him and he took a ton of big time shots and the only time I think he failed was when he only tied it and didn't win it vs Denver at the foul line, but his percentage is high in regards to making them when they counted.
> Roy,Rudy,Outlaw,LMA,Oden=Dynasty!


I agree, but I'd add Webster in there too!

Great video. Wish I had it on a DVD. 

I can't wait until the season starts! It's going to be so exciting!!

GO BLAZERS!!!!!!!


----------

